# Lobster Tail & Triple  Baked Tater



## tropics (Dec 3, 2017)

Used the kettle indirect heat with KBB and Cherry
 Kettle getting ready still light outside






Lobster & Tater in the pan
I removed the bottom apron before smoking





Started low temp got plenty of smoke





Took almost an hour steady climbing temp





Pulled at 145* F little carry over 147*





Steamed some Asparagus to go with the meal
Only had that 1 tail to split





Plated shot





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## griz400 (Dec 3, 2017)

nice turnout on th tails, looks real good .. points to you Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2017)

Great looking meal!
The tail looks delicious!
Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 3, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Great looking meal!
> The tail looks delicious!
> Al


Al Thanks I removed the apron from the bottom,more surface area for the smoke it worked had some color and plenty of taste.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## idahopz (Dec 3, 2017)

Man, I want a plate!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice meal my friend!


----------



## tropics (Dec 3, 2017)

idahopz said:


> Man, I want a plate!


Pete Thank You wish I could share it bud,thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 3, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Nice meal my friend!



Justin Thank You bud it was nice to be able to smoke on the deck,thanks for the Like 
Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 3, 2017)

Looks good Richie.  I too was wondering how much smoke flavor you got.  I've never smoked lobsters--not too many of them in Alberta.  LOL
POINT
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 3, 2017)

Beautiful Richie.   What for therm do you have?


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 3, 2017)

Great looking plate Richie!


----------



## tropics (Dec 4, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Looks good Richie.  I too was wondering how much smoke flavor you got.  I've never smoked lobsters--not too many of them in Alberta.  LOL
> POINT
> Gary


Gary their was plenty of flavor.By opening the bottom this time an starting real low,you can see the color on the outside.I bought mine in Sams' Club.Thanks for the Points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 4, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Beautiful Richie.   What for therm do you have?



Adam I have the 6 probe Easy BBQ
Thank for the Beautiful and the Like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 4, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Great looking plate Richie!


Mike Thanks the Triple baked Tater was a Dbl. Baked for T-Day Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 8, 2017)

Richie, I just saw this post ,that looks like an excellent smoke and one fine meal sir ! like


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, I just saw this post ,that looks like an excellent smoke and one fine meal sir ! like


CM No problem sorry for the late response it did not show up in my alerts
Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

